# Smashbox Wicked Lovely



## Ms. Z (Jul 7, 2008)

The Fall collection looks gorgeous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.smashbox.com/




go to page 2 for phoros of Smashbox Rapture Collection


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 7, 2008)

I picked up one of the Double Take Lip Colors from the Wicked Lovely collection, the color is Gossamer...I LOVE IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it yesterday at Ulta. Some of the colors are really nice. The lip glosses have little tassels on the cap ends. One of the l/g colors reminds me of Florabundance.

Here's some pics of the Gossamer lip color:


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 7, 2008)

A new ulta opens here on Thurdsay, i think, i can't wait to check these out.the lipglosses have my name all over them


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I picked up one of the Double Take Lip Colors from the Wicked Lovely collection, the color is Gossamer...I LOVE IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it yesterday at Ulta. Some of the colors are really nice. The lip glosses have little tassels on the cap ends. One of the l/g colors reminds me of Florabundance.
Here's some pics of the Gossamer lip color:_

 
That's good news, I love Florabundance!
Thanks for the info & photos.  I went to Sephora after seeing it on their website, but they don't have it in the store yet.  I love the packaging.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_A new ulta opens here on Thurdsay, i think, i can't wait to check these out.the lipglosses have my name all over them_

 
I didn't know Ulta was an actual store, I thought it was just a website.
They have a discount code.


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 8, 2008)

Its an actual store.  I am in NC. THANKS FOR THE CODE


----------



## frocher (Jul 8, 2008)

That's lovely Nickswifey, are they matte colors?  Sparkles?


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_That's lovely Nickswifey, are they matte colors? Sparkles?_

 
They are more matte, especially the paler pink, which is the lip color. The liner color might have a tad of a frosty look to it, moreso than the paler pink lip color.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 5, 2008)

It’s been awhile since I posted my hauls, but I had to share this one (LOVE the packaging!). I didn’t like the Colourforms Collection, so I purchased a few things from Bobbi Brown (btw: the matte e/s “Flesh“ is my new favorite base color), a Sephora brush & these things from the Wicked Lovely Col.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_It’s been awhile since I posted my hauls, but I had to share this one (LOVE the packaging!). I didn’t like the Colourforms Collection, so I purchased a few things from Bobbi Brown (btw: the matte e/s “Flesh“ is my new favorite base color), a Sephora brush & these things from the Wicked Lovely Col._

 
Are the Smashbox brush handles white or pink? Thanks for this, it all looks temptingly lovely.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm loving the looks of that pale pink and nude gloss and that double ended pencil.  Might hafta head out to Sephora.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

^haha...me too. I just went to the site to check em out. The collection looks great.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Are the Smashbox brush handles white or pink? Thanks for this, it all looks temptingly lovely._

 
They are pink.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_They are pink._

 
Thanks! I can't find the brush set (unless I missed them somehow) at Sephora, Ulta, Smashbox or Nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never mind - I see that it is a Nordies exclusive & is sold out


----------



## macslut (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't wait for our Sephora @ Penneys to get the collection in.  If i get to Columbus Ohio before they get it I will pick it up at Nordstroms.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2008)

I ordered the double ended pencil in Gossamer from the SB website...free shipping, no tax & I get I free tube of the o glow...goooood deal


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I ordered the double ended pencil in Gossamer from the SB website...free shipping, no tax & I get I free tube of the o glow...goooood deal_

 
Oooh that's awesome! Lucky lady! I bet you will love Gossamer!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Oooh that's awesome! Lucky lady! I bet you will love Gossamer!_

 
Do you really like the colors in the Gossamer pencil? I guess the SB website has free shipping all the time & then on Tues. & Thurs. you get a freebie when you order.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Do you really like the colors in the Gossamer pencil? I guess the SB website has free shipping all the time & then on Tues. & Thurs. you get a freebie when you order.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to have to keep this in mind! Why do some of the best deals always come from the brand themselves?!

I love the colors in the pencil, although I haven't been reaching for it lately, I need to though. Just re-reading this thread inspired me to use it tomorrow. It's really a cool set.

The only thing I'm curious about is...HOW THE HELL DO YOU SHARPEN IT?!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I'm going to have to keep this in mind! Why do some of the best deals always come from the brand themselves?!

I love the colors in the pencil, although I haven't been reaching for it lately, I need to though. Just re-reading this thread inspired me to use it tomorrow. It's really a cool set.

The only thing I'm curious about is...HOW THE HELL DO YOU SHARPEN IT?!_

 
Crap...I hadn't even thought about that! Can you just use a chubby pencil sharpener?

I wanted to order so much more but thought I should behave
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just LOVE those lip enhancing glosses. If you love nude/peachy pink, I got  a sheer one called Pop at Sephora - it is so naturally gorgeous on. makes my lips look really full.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Crap...I hadn't even thought about that! Can you just use a chubby pencil sharpener?

I wanted to order so much more but thought I should behave
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just LOVE those lip enhancing glosses. If you love nude/peachy pink, I got a sheer one called Pop at Sephora - it is so naturally gorgeous on. makes my lips look really full._

 
I know what you mean! I didn't realize how big it was until after I got it home! Maybe a good chubby pencil sharpener will do the trick. I have a small MAC pencil sharpener just for their eye/lip pencils but I think they make a larger one though.
Do you have any reccs? Maybe I can find something cheap at Wal-Mart or Target.

Those glosses are also beautiful! I always liked 35MM but never picked it up. Pop looks pretty on Sephora's site!

I'm wishing now I would've gotten Wicked/Lovely's eyeshadow duo, those look awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I know what you mean! I didn't realize how big it was until after I got it home! Maybe a good chubby pencil sharpener will do the trick. I have a small MAC pencil sharpener just for their eye/lip pencils but I think they make a larger one though.
Do you have any reccs? Maybe I can find something cheap at Wal-Mart or Target.

Those glosses are also beautiful! I always liked 35MM but never picked it up. Pop looks pretty on Sephora's site!

I'm wishing now I would've gotten Wicked/Lovely's eyeshadow duo, those look awesome!_

 
Me TOO! I really wanted the eyeshadow duo. I saw some swatches at karlasugars blog. I cant remember the exact web addy cause I did a google search for 'SB Wicked lovely reviews' & they looked lovely

Yeah, I think just about any place like that should have a chubby sharpener. I've got some older random ones that came with Sue Devitt pencils & such, so hopefully one of them will work.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

QVC has some amazing deals on pieces from these collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_QVC has some amazing deals on pieces from these collection!_

 
Yeah, I saw that yesterday; damm I could have saved some $.  Maybe they will have the brush sets in the future.

QVC.com


----------



## Insalubrity (Sep 6, 2008)

I was wondering how the the eyeliner trio + eye shadow pot was.  Anyone tried this? The colors are very pretty so I'm tempted to get it but I don't want to invest in anything that isn't a good product with good colors.  

Any reviews would be lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Or wicked in this case!)


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 9, 2008)

Good News, the new collection Smashbox Rapture will also have a brush set w/pink handles.
*picture is in Glamour Magazine, October 2009, p.56


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2008)

i got the gossamer double take after i saw one of brittney's fotds using it. it was my first smashbox ever. awwww!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 15, 2008)

This is part of the Holiday 2008 Collection.
Smashbox Rapture Eye Shadow & Brush Collection

There will also be other things in this collection, read about it 
here TheMoodieReport.com | Smashbox Cosmetics sends consumers into Raptures - 21/08/08


----------



## aziajs (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^^Smashbox always has amazing values in their gift sets.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Smahbox Rapture*

I got the brush set today.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_This is part of the Holiday 2008 Collection.
Smashbox Rapture Eye Shadow & Brush Collection

_

 
I just bought this set & the pink brushes


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just bought this set & the pink brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The brushes are so pretty.Y

FYI: Someone on ebay is selling a Rapture Blockbuster palette.


----------

